# North East England NEW CLUB/GROUP



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

After a lot of thought I've decided to try and re-launch the North East group which has been inactive for a few months.

I do have experience in running a group and used to run the IHS NE group 20+ tears ago BUT WILL NEED HELP!

Although still in early planning stages it may be an idea to split meetings between Teesside and Tyneside to ensure there is a better mix of enthusiasts.

I'll be giving out flyers at Doncaster and am looking for keen people to help in organising it.

Basis ideas (open to agreement) are


Regular Tyneside/teesside meets
Guest Speakers
Visits to other groups
Summer Native Wildlife site visits
and more if this works!!!!
COME ON EVERYONE UP HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*update*

We have an offer to design the new group website and I'm hoping to do advertising for the first meeting through local dealers throughout the north east.

If anyone wants a poster to put in their own or local shop please e-mail me [email protected]

Thanks to everyone for the interest so far


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

I will help all i can , so come on people help support this "new club" :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> I will help all i can , so come on people help support this "new club" :2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks buddie!!!

If anyone is at doncaster please come see me and lets get the best out of our great hobby and our great region!!!!!!!!


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I would go to a club in the northeast, have thought about that before but never knew of any groups. Dont know if i could help but if I can would be more than happy to :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:no1:BUMP for the new N.E Reptile club / come on people show some support its for the benefit of all north east rep/amphib keepers


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

im up for it!!!!!


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds great to me give me a shout with any info


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> After a lot of thought I've decided to try and re-launch the North East group which has been inactive for a few months.
> 
> I do have experience in running a group and used to run the IHS NE group 20+ tears ago BUT WILL NEED HELP!
> 
> ...


Come on ALL you N.E rep/amphib keepers , lets get a decent club for our region , help support this new club , we all do enough moaning about everything being always DOWN SOUTH well here's your chance to do something about it!!!!!! :welcome: everyone:2thumb:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

As you know Graeme I have been involved in all the previous North-East groups since I was a wee nipper, and I will be able to help where I can, I won't have anywhere near as much time as I would like as I'm starting a zoology degree in september but I will definately do what I can. I will comeover and have a chat at Donny :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Come on all you rep/amphib keepers , we have a chance to start a Norh/east club , post your support :welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I am up for it


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

If i can help i will, Feel free to drop posters into Cyber. I have a 7500 square feet of space so if you wanna use Cyber as a venture its not a problem and i'm sure we would supply offers and refreshments etc.


Just sponsored this site but still waiting for banner to be made 

Chris

Cyber Aquatics Reptiles & Pets - Team Valley, Gateshead

Cyber Aquatics Online


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chriskirby101 said:


> If i can help i will, Feel free to drop posters into Cyber. I have a 7500 square feet of space so if you wanna use Cyber as a venture its not a problem and i'm sure we would supply offers and refreshments etc.
> 
> 
> Just sponsored this site but still waiting for banner to be made
> ...


Cheers for that and judging by the response over just a couple of days it looks like there is a LOT of interest THANKS every one :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

count me and my other half in! I can help with organising and such if you would like. Just give me a shout.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> After a lot of thought I've decided to try and re-launch the North East group which has been inactive for a few months.
> 
> I do have experience in running a group and used to run the IHS NE group 20+ tears ago BUT WILL NEED HELP!
> 
> ...


bump it on up!!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah count us in, can put posters up in shop etc? let me know if there is anything else!!!!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Group launch*

Thanks to everyone who has expressed an interest and special thanks to those offering to help start things off!!!!

I've done some posters and will have them at Doncaster.

Look out for me at out table. We should be easy to see keep any eye open for a large RED NOSE HORNED VIPER on top of the stand.

We can take details etc and arrange an initial meet to talk through the ideas I have and more importantly those that you guys/galls have.

Thanks again and lets get something great going!!!!!!!!


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Any idea when this group might start up?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*start up*



mant01 said:


> Any idea when this group might start up?


Once I've met a few people at Doncaster this weekend we can start getting the first meeting together and I hope to be able to get the Web site up by the end of the month with meetings in October, November and a Christmas Bash.

Will need a lot of help of people and need to get posters out to all NE dealers.

If you can help PM me..................go on you you you want to!!!!!!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Once I've met a few people at Doncaster this weekend we can start getting the first meeting together and I hope to be able to get the Web site up by the end of the month with meetings in October, November and a Christmas Bash.
> 
> Will need a lot of help of people and need to get posters out to all NE dealers.
> 
> If you can help PM me..................go on you you you want to!!!!!!!!


NORTH EAST BUMP for another day :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

sounds good. im already a member of the north east amphibian and reptile group (NERAG), part of the ARG group, but thats more conservation based (ie. great crested newts, grass snakes etc) so a pet/breeder based one would be good


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Thanks to everyone who has expressed an interest and special thanks to those offering to help start things off!!!!
> 
> I've done some posters and will have them at Doncaster.
> 
> ...


Okay folks , its the doncaster show tommorow so anyone wantng information , posters or just willing to help , come on over and say hi , see ya all there Tommorow!!!!!:welcome:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Just found this thread send me P.M. will send my email and get a poster up in Knaresboroughs pet shop no snags and would be interested....


GREAT IDEA :no1: BUMPIN it up ya all


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*NE group*

I'm currently looking at organizing two meets this side of the new year.

Initial meeting probably in Tyneside with two or three cars to pick up people from Teesside etc.

Can all you guys who have offered assistance drop me a pm or e-mail and I'll start the ball rolling.

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## ChrisA (Sep 10, 2008)

Count me in too:2thumb:


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

Count us in for sure


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Up Up


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

This sounds great, i will help in any way:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*First Meet*

I'm hoping to be able to arrange the first meeting for October!!!!

hope to fully anounce it later this week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

I was thinking about when this might all happen this morning. Do you have any idea as to where it might be?

Yes, i know the north east, but i meant where in the NE


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Cool, let me know whats happening Graeme I will do my best to come along!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'm hoping to be able to arrange the first meeting for October!!!!
> 
> hope to fully anounce it later this week!!!!!!!!!!


Splendid , i think a lot of people are looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Whats all this rep group stuff about? I'm in newcastle is all which is the centre of the NE as ya know! :2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Provisional meeting Date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Right Guys and Galls, time to grab the bull by the ........you got it!!!!

PROVISIONALLY I'M LOOKING AT INITIAL MEETING SUNDAY 26 OCTOBER.

THIS GIVES US PLENTY OF TIME TO FULLY ADVERTISE, PRESS, RADIO ETC.

LEAFLETS IN ALL SHOPS AND MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL WORD OF MOUTH!

*If other areas can do it us in the north east can do it!!!!!!!!!!*

I will try and arrange two or three cars to take people from teesside and surrounding areas to the first meeting which WILL be in Tyneside!!!

We need as much help as possible on this peeps so help me as much as you can!!!!

I'll kick the first meeting off with a talk called *Herping in Costa Rica*.

PLEASE help if you can cause I cannot do this alone!!!!!!!

Provisionally called *Northern Exotic Reptile and Amphibian Group* as I already own the site Web hosting, domain name registration and web services by 1&1 Internet we can rename later.....

PM me if you can help!!!!!!


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah ill be there with my other half and ill try and get a load of other geordie herpers to pop along!


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Message for graham skinner regarding this thread.. 

"Yeah np, give me a ring and we can organise something. 0191 4875801" 


seems your email address is on my ISP's blacklist?????



Chris


----------



## Conn (May 20, 2008)

I'm in Newcastle and this is exactly what i have been looking for.

p.s. if you need a hand with the website give me a shout.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

typical 1st rep meeting in the ne I have seen and I'm in ferking London! lol

ah, I'll try and make the one after


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

My other half an i will be there provided neither of us are at work


----------



## discodazz (Apr 7, 2007)

sounds good to me. i will try to make it. any ideas where yet?
daz


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

only just found this thread. you can count us in   anything we can do to help just let us know


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

my and the other half should be there.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

discodazz said:


> sounds good to me. i will try to make it. any ideas where yet?
> daz


Sunday 26th october at cyber aquatics on the team vally tradeing estate :2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Sunday 26th october at cyber aquatics on the team vally tradeing estate :2thumb:


I'm guessing the Portsmouth show is too far off for you on that day:lol2:
We happened across a very good rep shop there the other day. Quite a few monitors :whistling2:


----------



## chriskirby101 (Sep 1, 2007)

Could you send me a super high res copy of the logo (if there is one yet) as i'm gonna have some large banners made up as a gift for the new club.

I'll need it at 70dpi and big enough for a 5 feet x 3 feet banner (4200x2520)


Chris


----------



## sally b (Aug 20, 2008)

:2thumb:Have a bump from me being a Morpeth girl, down in Oxfordshire I am unaware of any clubs here. Can't wait to come home at Christmas to have a look in some reptile shops. Actually you could give me some ideas of where to come. :mf_dribble:


----------

